
An update on assessments, grades, and certification - ghaff
http://blog.coursera.org/post/131520811622/an-update-on-assessments-grades-and
======
ghaff
The minor furor over the elimination of free "statements of accomplishment"
seemed rather angsty to me; it's not like they had much real value. However,
withdrawing access to grading basically eliminates any free value to Coursera
over and above the many videos that are already available on any given
subject.

